# Question on the F-16 project.



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

As you may have noticed "old stumbling moonshine Mo" and I have a small difference of opinion on F-16s. It's a friendly thing, mostly trash talk. I thought I'd sneak a question in this part of the forum. Everybody knows he can't read well enough to get this far down the page and will never know I got help.

Question...I know nothing about tubes. I would like to rig my shooter for 3/8 ammo, spot on at 10 meters. I went to the sponsors' page but there is such a dazzling array of colors and sizes, I'm at a loss. Would really like your thoughts and a little coaching would considered a blessing. Not that I need it to best the moonshiner.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

This recommendation is mostly reflexive, as opposed to reflective, or well informed.

First, let me say that Mo has is coming. Of course, per Clint Eastwood, "We all have it coming, kid."

Next, let me say, "Spot on for you may not be the same as spot on for me."

This is especially true because of the width of the F-16 forks. Holding the F-16 sideways, my aiming point is usually below the top fork, or kind of out in space between the forks.

I would like to recommend 2040 tubes, 'cause I like them for a long draw and they will fit onto the prongs with patience and lubrication. They may not be the right answer for a shorter draw.

I think 3060s fit the prongs, and are a common choice for wire frames in general, but I have Zero experience with them.

At any rate, I wish you luck besting Mo. And vice versa.

Because, we all have it coming!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I like Simple Shot small latex tubing for 3/8" steel, but I cut them about 10" between the fork tips and pouch ties for a 50" draw. If you have a shorter draw you might use 5/16". The SS small tubing will easily slip on the F-16 fork tips with alcohol for lubricant. I have gotten 2040 tubes on the prongs of a F-16 but I never could do it easily and did damage so they broke quickly.

Simple Shot small, medium and large tubes all have the same inside diameter so they will all slip on F-16s and the like.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I would also add that you can easily use 1632,2040 and flat bands by using the Chinese handcuff method. Very quick band changes and no tying.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

WHOA NELLY!!? I am beside myself. However I am not so doubled that I will won't share the best tip I have been given so far! Whatever rubber you select I recommend retired vinyl flooring as your pouch and using weedeater cord to tie that sucker on!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

KawKan said:


> This recommendation is mostly reflexive, as opposed to reflective, or well informed.
> 
> First, let me say that Mo has is coming. Of course, per Clint Eastwood, "We all have it coming, kid."
> 
> ...


thanks KawKan coming from you am writing it down.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I like Simple Shot small latex tubing for 3/8" steel, but I cut them about 10" between the fork tips and pouch ties for a 50" draw. If you have a shorter draw you might use 5/16". The SS small tubing will easily slip on the F-16 fork tips with alcohol for lubricant. I have gotten 2040 tubes on the prongs of a F-16 but I never could do it easily and did damage so they broke quickly.
> 
> Simple Shot small, medium and large tubes all have the same inside diameter so they will all slip on F-16s and the like.


Thanks GG Lot of good info there. I need it all.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Mojave Mo said:


> WHOA NELLY!!? I am beside myself. However I am not so doubled that I will won't share the best tip I have been given so far! Whatever rubber you select I recommend retired vinyl flooring as your pouch and using weedeater cord to tie that sucker on!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Does old "mumbling Mo" need a warm green tea and a nap??


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> > WHOA NELLY!!? I am beside myself. However I am not so doubled that I will won't share the best tip I have been given so far! Whatever rubber you select I recommend retired vinyl flooring as your pouch and using weedeater cord to tie that sucker on!!
> ...


Once upon a time I pushed my younger brother down our driveway strapped into a wheel chair. I knew what would happen. I didn't want it to happen, but I made it happen. 
It is much the same for you walking down the path of the modified Daisy F-16. I fear for your safety because I know the darkness that is slinging into your brain. Embrace the pain for it may set ye free. Maybe!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Embrace the pain for it may set ye free. Maybe!






























OH PIFFLE!... I laugh at your pain. I can dive deeper and come up drier than any hillbilly east of the Mississippi :neener: :neener: :neener:


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

This is great!!!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> Embrace the pain for it may set ye free. Maybe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. Good ol' Ms. Piffle, my first grade teacher. I drove a staple through her lip for telling me I couldn't bring my slingshot to school anymore. That pain will pale in comparison to the 120lb anvil that I am gonna SlingMail into your mailbox!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Mojave Mo said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Embrace the pain for it may set ye free. Maybe!
> ...


You are a bad man MO. Ms Piffle was a sweet little old lady.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Okay.. Seriously. I used the Grandpa Grumpy 2040 single tube attachment concept on my very first GG-F16 mod. This is a method of trapping a single 2040 on the fork tip between two other tubes. A 1032 under and a cut off of the original F-16 monster yellow tubes over the top. It worked really well and held until I I intentionally pulled it apart. Gramps talks a good game, and he makes it look easy. However, I made myself forget until I tried it a couple of nights ago. My Bullwinkle almost became a flying squirrel in frustration! So I used the 1032 protection on the fork tip and trapped and wrapped the single 2040 with a wrap and tuck. It was quick and easy on my fingers and it appears to be holding. Naysayers of this mod may point and laugh at this additional weakness of this design, but this only because they are scaredycats!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

I have seen ppl take a section of the old band. Roll it back down the forks toward the grip. Then place the single (2040) tube along the fork and roll the old tube back over it. To make a friction cuff sort of thing, I'm certain you will be using an extra 2-3 inches of 2040 per side though. I have never tried that I always Gypsy tab it.

As for tube tying I use butchers twine the 3 ply. Pull the tube to make it as skinny as I can and use a constrictor knot to hold. If the tube should try to go to original size the knot will self tighten the more it tries to revive itself.

That's all I got.

I believe me and Mo are talking about the same way...


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

dogcatchersito said:


> I have seen ppl take a section of the old band. Roll it back down the forks toward the grip. Then place the single (2040) tube along the fork and roll the old tube back over it. To make a friction cuff sort of thing, I'm certain you will be using an extra 2-3 inches of 2040 per side though. I have never tried that I always Gypsy tab it.
> 
> As for tube tying I use butchers twine the 3 ply. Pull the tube to make it as skinny as I can and use a constrictor knot to hold. If the tube should try to go to original size the knot will self tighten the more it tries to revive itself.
> 
> ...


Bingo! I was going to post a photo but I am on Tapatalk restrictions for overdown loading. Unless of course I fork over the ¢.99 per month for VIP status. Confounding situation really.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

KawKan said:


> This recommendation is mostly reflexive, as opposed to reflective, or well informed.
> 
> First, let me say that Mo has is coming. Of course, per Clint Eastwood, "We all have it coming, kid."
> 
> ...


The lesson here is "never take your pants down with a myopic shooter around".


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Mojave Mo said:


> Okay.. Seriously. I used the Grandpa Grumpy 2040 single tube attachment concept on my very first GG-F16 mod. This is a method of trapping a single 2040 on the fork tip between two other tubes. A 1032 under and a cut off of the original F-16 monster yellow tubes over the top. It worked really well and held until I I intentionally pulled it apart. Gramps talks a good game, and he makes it look easy. However, I made myself forget until I tried it a couple of nights ago. My Bullwinkle almost became a flying squirrel in frustration! So I used the 1032 protection on the fork tip and trapped and wrapped the single 2040 with a wrap and tuck. It was quick and easy on my fingers and it appears to be holding. Naysayers of this mod may point and laugh at this additional weakness of this design, but this only because they are scaredycats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Life is hard for the timid. I salute you bravery sir.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I think I unraveled because I ran out of GreenTea. My wife just took off for a 4-day business trip so it is time to BUTTER UP!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

